# Hello!!



## bobbyh83 (May 9, 2012)

Been lurking for a while figure its time to say Hi and get my post count up. I need to be able to pm. lol


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2012)

bobbyh83, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bobbyh83 (May 9, 2012)

I guess a little about my self. I started off in this as a fat ass at 250 4 yrs ago. Got tired of what i saw and who i was. Basically starved my self busted ass on the treadmill and bike and got down to 170. That was not a pleasant site itself. Then found what i love to do is lift. So now about 3 yrs later ive built up to a chunky 205 lol but much happier. Its time to cut 15-20lbs and start over. Any ways thats alittle about me and where im at.
Hi Again.!


----------



## bobbyh83 (May 9, 2012)

Also i want to say thanks to alot of you vets on here. In the past few months of just lurking and reading ive learned alot. It helps to have somewhere to go and know that there people who have been at it a long time and know what there talking about.
So Thank you.


----------



## brazey (May 9, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## bobbyh83 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (May 11, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Shamrock. (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## acemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dinhdai88 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Post away.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

